# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  High Energy Laser Mobile Demonstrator, The Boeing Company, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - The Boeing Company

Directed Energy Systems - boeing.com/defense/missile-defense/directed-energy

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Boeing Laser Demonstrator Destroys Targets through Wind and Fog"
Latest demonstrations prove laser system’s effectiveness in maritime environment

September 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Boeing's drone killing laser takes down targets with an Xbox controller 

Published on Sep 8, 2014




> The High Energy Laser Mobile Demonstrator (HEL MD)—basically a high-energy laser mounted on top of a big truck—was successfully used to blast some UAV drones and 60mm mortars out of the Florida sky earlier this year, Boeing announced Thursday. Boeing has designed the system to be operated by a driver and an operator with a laptop and an Xbox controller.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neither rain, nor fog, nor wind stops Boeing's laser weapon destroying targets"

by David Szondy
September 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "A 'death ray' for all seasons: Boeing reveals drone-killing laser weapon can target craft through fog, wind and rain - and it’s all done with an Xbox controller"
    The 'death ray' used a 10-kilowatt laser to down more than 150 targets
    Trials conducted in heavy fog, rain and wind in Florida base

by Mark Prigg
September 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Air Force Research Laboratory completes successful shoot down of air-launched missiles"
88th Air Base Wing Public Affairs

May 3, 2019

----------

